# How often do you smoke?



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

i was reading the age thread and it got me thinking. How often does everyone here smoke? right now i only get around to it once a week or a little less.
on the other end, my grandpa started smoking his pipe from the time he got up till he went to bed, day in and day out till he got melanoma (they said the pipe had nothing to do with it but he quit cold turkey anyway)

so how bout yall?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Nutiket_32 said:


> i was reading the age thread and it got me thinking. How often does everyone here smoke? right now i only get around to it once a week or a little less.
> on the other end, my grandpa started smoking his pipe from the time he got up till he went to bed, day in and day out till he got melanoma (they said the pipe had nothing to do with it but he quit cold turkey anyway)
> 
> so how bout yall?


I'm going to make my answer shorter by telling you when I DON'T smoke 
For sure every day. Work days usually 2 - 4 bowls, sometimes including a small cigar. Weekends around the house will normally see 2 bigger sticks alongs with 3 -5 bowls. But if I'm busy or the surroundings aren't right I certainly don't force it. Can't remember the last day I had where I didn't smoke at all


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I smoke a random number of bowls, depends on a lot of things. IE-if I smoke too many bowls of stronger stuff then I ain't worth a shit for anything. Couple weeks ago I dazedly meandered into the kitchen and started to take a piss in the trash can. That was a day I smoked Erinmore and Plumcake all day. Where was my mind that day? As I smoke more I learn what tabacs I can smoke all day and what ones to have only after the work day is done. Yesterday I had about 8 bowls 'cause I was at the bar last night, the day before about four. Often I smoke a partial bowl and set it aside for a while so as to not get overloaded. On days I don't smoke cigarettes its doesn't affect me too much but the combination of the two is pretty draining.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> I smoke a random number of bowls, depends on a lot of things. IE-if I smoke too many bowls of stronger stuff then I ain't worth a shit for anything. Couple weeks ago I dazedly meandered into the kitchen and started to take a piss in the trash can. That was a day I smoked Erinmore and Plumcake all day. Where was my mind that day? As I smoke more I learn what tabacs I can smoke all day and what ones to have only after the work day is done. Yesterday I had about 8 bowls 'cause I was at the bar last night, the day before about four. Often I smoke a partial bowl and set it aside for a while so as to not get overloaded. On days I don't smoke cigarettes its doesn't affect me too much but the combination of the two is pretty draining.


a regular Norman Rockwell picture you paint, hmmm?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> a regular Norman Rockwell picture you paint, hmmm?


Can't you just see the expression on my face?


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I smoke a random number of bowls, depends on a lot of things. IE-if I smoke too many bowls of stronger stuff then I ain't worth a shit for anything. Couple weeks ago I dazedly meandered into the kitchen and started to take a piss in the trash can. That was a day I smoked Erinmore and Plumcake all day. Where was my mind that day? As I smoke more I learn what tabacs I can smoke all day and what ones to have only after the work day is done. Yesterday I had about 8 bowls 'cause I was at the bar last night, the day before about four. Often I smoke a partial bowl and set it aside for a while so as to not get overloaded. On days I don't smoke cigarettes its doesn't affect me too much but the combination of the two is pretty draining.


I doubt the tobacco played much of a role but you reminded me of a night I spent in the hospital 10 or 12 years ago following minor surgery. I must have been pretty well sedated as the first memory of the event was my taking a leak in one of those phone booths/partitians in the hallway. I had unpluged my IV, rolled it along beside me, found the first booth and let her rip. Thankfully no witnesses at 2:00 AM but the evidence must have been plentiful.

How many bowls? That has a lot to do with whether I'm working at home or have to do a bit of traveling. If I'm at home all day with plenty of pipes and tobacco I probably smoke at least 7 or 8, but some of those will end up being only partially smoked if I become distracted and have to put the pipe down.p

F. Prefect


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Generally, once a day (on average), maybe a little less.

You guys that smoke 8 bowls a day... how many pipes do you have to use for that?


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

davemo said:


> Generally, once a day (on average), maybe a little less.
> 
> You guys that smoke 8 bowls a day... how many pipes do you have to use for that?


I do my best to hold it to one full bowl/day for most briars, but some I seem to able to smoke as many as 3 per day without any ill effects as long as I don't do it every day.

This is one question that if you ask 100 smokers, you'll probably get close to a hundred different answers, but in reality it does vary from pipe to pipe and also from tobacco to tobacco. So just play it by ear, if 2 bowls of a particular blend is given your pipe a fowl taste, let it rest a few days and try smoking only one.

I wish I could be more specific, but there a many variables at work and as I stated above, the only real way to find out how many is too many is through trial and error.:2

F. Prefect


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Generally, 2 or 3 smokes per day. Usually, one of those is a cigar, and if the weather is nice they all may be. When it's cold out, I only smoke 1 or 2 cigars a week,and smoke a lot more pipe tobacco.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i try for twice... but lots of times i don't get a chance for even once.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

davemo said:


> Generally, once a day (on average), maybe a little less.
> 
> You guys that smoke 8 bowls a day... how many pipes do you have to use for that?


I have 15 briars, 5 clays and 4 cobs

p


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

2-3 bowls per day..and maybe a cigar if weather is nice.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

A bowl at night to meditate on my day, unless it's sat. then it's stogie time.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

1 to 4 times a day with at least 2 cigars a week in there :ss p


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

IHT said:


> i try for twice... but lots of times i don't get a chance for even once.


I sign of the times I suspect. Trying to somehow fit 100 hrs into a 40 hr. workweek leaves time for little else.

If we could crank the "pace of life" knob back about 5 turns, I think we would have a considerably larger number of folks enjoying the pipe, and for that matter, enjoying life in general.:tu But I somehow fear it's too late, and there ain't no lookin' back.

F. Prefect


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

F. Prefect said:


> I sign of the times I suspect. Trying to somehow fit 100 hrs into a 40 hr. workweek leaves time for little else.
> 
> If we could crank the "pace of life" knob back about 5 turns, I think we would have a considerably larger number of folks enjoying the pipe, and for that matter, enjoying life in general.:tu But I somehow fear it's too late, and there ain't no lookin' back.
> 
> F. Prefect


You're getting on the soapbox there Prefect, but that's cool man. I agree. Power to the worker!!!

:sb


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe one or two bowls, maybe zero. Sometimes more, it really varies depending on the day and what I am doing. So I will say I average 1.3 a day.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Hell the way my work week is I usually get 3 bowls in a week 


I would like to get more in though.


Shawn p


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

Once a week at the moment because I only have the one pipe. I was smoking it once every 2-3 days but realised that after a weeks rest the smoke was substantially better.

I really need to get myself a few more pipes but I have no money for them at present. If I had enough pipes for a bowl a day I think I'd have time for one every evening whilst reading or studying.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

4-5 bowls a day.

I'm planing to buy four briars that got my attention in a couple weeks for the VA blends I like so much, so my smoking may go up to 6-7 a day!:dunno: I also have briars for aros and Englishes and a meer that will make it 6-7 times a day anyway when I'm up very late or the mood is right. 

I may have to make smoking a full time job...:hmm:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been smoking 3 bowls/day (all after dinner), and about 15 cigarettes during the day. On the weekend, I may have the time to smoke an extra bowl (or two) and just a few cigs.
My new year resolution is to work my way to completely drop the cigs (or reduce to 5 or less).
Before pipe smoking I had 30-40 cigs/day.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

mostly on the days that end in Y


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

five or six half bowls a day. itll go up when it warms up


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Three or four bowls a day for me. I am lucky I can smoke inside at home and at work too p


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Two bowls a day at least.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

Three to four times a week. I dont get much of a chance (during winter) so I'm limited.


----------



## karmazon (Jan 17, 2009)

At least 2 a day


----------



## Kubas (Jun 4, 2008)

About once or twice a week if i'm lucky. I'm limited by my work schedule and lack of funds.:sad:


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

once a day, 3-5 times a week.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

2 or 3 a day mostly, it depends on circumstances.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

4-5 a day for me and a couple stogies per week


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> once a day, 3-5 times a week.


:tpd:

I smoke mostly in the car (I commute to work). Sometimes I may get in two bowls in a day if I am going somewhere to train staff (I teach 5-8 grade, so I don't smoke on the way to work on a normal day) or if I decide to do some reading when I get home.

I also donate plasma twice a week. I don't smoke on those days because I do it right after work and smoking raises my pulse too much.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Fall/Winter: 1-2 cigars/week, 3-6 bowls/week
Spring/Summer: 3-5 cigars/week, 2-4 bowls/week


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Lately it's only been a couple bowls a week. This is more due to a lack of a convenient place to smoke then a lack of desire. 

Generally speaking, my preferred place to smoke would be right where I am sitting now, in front of the computer. I currently reside in a no smoking household so I gotta steal out onto the porch or something for a bowl - which can be nice, but it's a luxury I don't afford myself every day.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoke 2-3 bowls a day, and a cigar if I find myself in a Social setting with friends that smoke cigars.

Tom


----------



## nrg2 (Jan 22, 2009)

I smoke 4-8 times a day, depending on "how full my plate is." No matter what, I have to smoke when I get out of bed. Recently I acquired my uncle's Dunhill Root Briar piece, which smokes beautifully, but I don't know if I'm supposed to smoke what I smoke out of a Dunhill. Last night, towards the end of my bowl, I got the gurgle, and I'm not sure if it's because of the amount of tar produced from my "tobacco." :drinking:


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

I smoke once a day . I don't want to smoke my Peterson's yet and my second pipe is out of commission due to horrible ghosting from cavendish tobacco. I'm going to start smoking out of my meerchaum soon though so I can get more bowls per day


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

about four bowls a day but i have to watch the more i smoke the more coffee i drink so about 2 pots a day as well mike


----------



## Puffin'Canuck (Dec 31, 2008)

F. Prefect said:


> I sign of the times I suspect. Trying to somehow fit 100 hrs into a 40 hr. workweek leaves time for little else.
> 
> If we could crank the "pace of life" knob back about 5 turns, I think we would have a considerably larger number of folks enjoying the pipe, and for that matter, enjoying life in general.:tu But I somehow fear it's too late, and there ain't no lookin' back.
> 
> F. Prefect


i completely agree. we all go way too fast, with too much to accomplish in too little time. it's no wonder that the world is a pissed off place. thats where the pipe comes in. condo balcony + glass of wine + pipe + please leave me alone for 1/2 an hour (unless you also want to smoke a pipe and not say anything) = one hell of a good time! (and a happy me.)

going to try my own blending today for the first time, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

I always have a cigar with coffee in the AM. A bowl or cigar at lunch depending on weather. And a bowl after work that usually takes me until bedtime to finish. So three for me..
Brian..p


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

I drive a truck for a living so i can smoke whenever I like.
3 cigars a day and 3 or 4 bowls a day.
I don't smoke cigars in the house but pipe is OK so usually a bowl in the evening.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

I smoke maybe 3 to 4 bowls a week of Prince Albert, and about 12 to 14 cigars a week...........


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

only when i'm awake!

usually a bowl on the way to work, nasal snuff at work & a pipe on smoke breaks, & a bowl on the way home. once i'm home there's a pipe going unless i'm eating or sleeping. if it's warm enough i'll have a cigar. wkends i'm a chimmney.


----------



## Zuk (Jan 18, 2009)

Usually one or two bowls a day in the evenings when im reading and writing and on occasion half a bowl in the morning if im tired.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Not often enough! :mad2: I think and read about it 100x more than I actually do. In winter, virtually never. During the summer, 2-3x a week.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

HELP! I haven't smoked since before Christmas, and last time before that was Thanksgiving! It's too damn cold. I love winter, but I'm longing for a day in the 40s. It's about -15 right now.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> HELP! I haven't smoked since before Christmas, and last time before that was Thanksgiving! It's too damn cold. I love winter, but I'm longing for a day in the 40s. It's about -15 right now.


 I'm going out to my car and going to do a bowl. Crack a window and crank the heat :lol: Its around 5-10 degrees out right now.


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

In the winter, 4-5 times (can't smoke indoors, yet), but in the warmer seasons, once a day, sometimes twice..Never enough..


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I was down to about once or twice a month with the change in the weather until I discovered something. The family we bought our house from was Chinese and they had installed a range hood fan that they imported from home. This is the super high speed and self cleaning kind that you won't find at Lowes -- designed to capture all the smoke and grease from very high temperature range cooking. Well once I turn that thing on I can pretty much smoke anywhere in the kitchen or dining area and the smoke is pulled immediately up and out of the house with no lingering odors. My wife can walk in a minute later and have no idea I was just smoking in there. With that discovery I'm now up to two or three bowls on a good day.


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm smoking right now! 1 bowl in the morning and 1 bowl before bed...keep in mind I work from 8pm to 4 am so my morning and evening are kinda screwy.

Maboman


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Usually one bowl before I leave for work, maybe a cigar on the way, and a bowl before bed maybe.


----------



## Southern Irish (Jan 25, 2009)

Usually two bowl a day.
One on the way to work and one before bed.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

I was doing 3 bowls a day b4, but I cut it to less than 2. I smoke 1 bowl some days and 2 another. Im on a strict budget...


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

1-5 bowls a week usually


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I average at least one bowl a day but 2 or 3 bowls in a day isn't unusual. Just depends how busy I am or if I have the time or i'm in a place that I can. At work it's not practical so dont smoke at work but I always smoke a bowl in my truck to/from work on the days that I don't ride my Harley to work (which I ride 90% of the time).


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

I try to smoke 2-3 bowls when I relax after work. Perhaps 4-5 on the weekend. I am only using my IK Meerschaum in hopes of seeing some color soon. I also am trying to learn about the different types of tobacco and how they affect you pipes.


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

More and more it seems, lol


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

mugwump said:


> I was down to about once or twice a month with the change in the weather until I discovered something. The family we bought our house from was Chinese and they had installed a range hood fan that they imported from home. This is the super high speed and self cleaning kind that you won't find at Lowes -- designed to capture all the smoke and grease from very high temperature range cooking. Well once I turn that thing on I can pretty much smoke anywhere in the kitchen or dining area and the smoke is pulled immediately up and out of the house with no lingering odors. My wife can walk in a minute later and have no idea I was just smoking in there. With that discovery I'm now up to two or three bowls on a good day.


layball: :dance: :flame::woohoo:


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I smoke on average 5 bowls a day...I get to smoke while at work (one of the few remaining) and I generally smoke Virginias...in the Evenings it's an English or Balkan.


----------

